# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Կետոգենային դիետա

## Վիշապ

Քննարկենք կետոգենային դիետան։
Նման է, որ Հայաստանում այս դիետայի մասին շատ չգիտեն, ու հայալեզու կայքերում էլ այս պահին կարծես շատ տեղեկություն չի երևում։ 
Նախ ասեմ` ինչ սկսել եմ, ինձ թվում է, որ սա է միակ ճշմարիտ սննդակարգը։

Նախաբան։
Բազմաթիվ հոլիստական (մարդուն որպես ամբողջություն դիտարկող ու պատճահետևանքային կապերը քննարկող) բուժման կողմնակիցներ 
ու մեթոդիստներ սույն սննդակարգն են առաջարկում որպես պանացեա։
Հետևորդները պատմում են իրենց գերքաշերից էֆեկտիվորեն ազատվելու և այս ու այն խրոնիկաական հիվանդություններից ձերբազտվելու, 
ախտանիշների թուլացման, կամ անհետացման մասին։
Շատերը կես կատակ, կեսլուրջ իրենց յութուբյան խորհրդատուներին համարում են իրենց ընտանեկան բժիշկը, իսկ դասական բժիշկներին` անօգուտ, կամ վնասակար։
Ամերիկյան աստղերը պարծենում են այս սննդակարգին հետևելով ու տենդենցն ընդլայնվում է այն աստիճան, որ ամերիկյան մթերային խանութներում ավելի ու 
ավելի հաճախ կարելի է համապատասխան ապրանքների վրա նկատել կետո–համատեղելիության մասին նշումները որպես գովազդ։

Սննդակարգը ներկայացվում է որպես էֆեկտիվ միջոց ստորև խնդիրների համար. 
Արագ ու կայուն ազատում ավելորդ քաշից, 
Շաքարային դիաբետի և նախադիաբետի բուժում և կանխարգելում, 
Սրտային հիվանդություններ. նվազեցում այնպիսի ռիսկային հանգամանքների, ինչպիսիք են մարմնի ճարպը, խոլեստերինը, արյան ճնշումը, և շաքարի պարունակությունը,
Քաղցքեղ. Ներկայումս պաշտոնապես ուսումնասիրվում է որպես լրացուցիչ բուժում, քանի որ կարողանում է օգնել դանդաղեցնել կամ կանգնեցնել ուռուցքների աճը,
Ալցհայմերի հիվանդություն. Կարող է օգնել նվազեցնել ախտանիծները և դանդաղեցնել պրոգրեսը, 
Էիլեպսիա. Ուսումնասիրությունները ցույց են տալիս այն սննդակարգը զգալիորեն նվազեցնում է նոպաները էպիլեպտիկ երեխաների մոտ, 
Պարկինսոնի հիվանդություն,
Ձվարանների պոլիկիստոզ,
Ուղեղի տրավմաներ,
Հորմոնալ բալանսի խախտումներ,
Տագնապներ ու դեպրեսիաներ,
Մարսողության խանգարումներ, 
Եվ այլն։

Հիմունքները

Կետոգենային դիետան խիստ սահմանափակ ածխաջրերով և ավելացված ճարպերով սննդակարգ է, այսինքն ածխաջրային սնունդը մեծամասամբ փոխարինվում է ճարպային սննդով։ 
Ածխաջրերի կտրուկ կրճատումը ձեր մարմինը բերում է կետոզ մետաբոլիկ վիճակի, որը բնութագրվում է արյան ու մեզի մեջ կետոնային մարմինների զգալի ավելացմամբ։
Պետք է նշել, որ կետոնների աճ կարող է նկատվել պաթոգեն վիճակներում և շաքարային դիաբետի դեպքերում, սակայն վերջիններս անհրաժեշտ է տարբերել առողջ սննդակարգի հետևանքով առաջացած կետոզից։
Կետոզի դեպքում ձեր մարմինը որպես էներգիա գլյուկոզի փոխարեն օգտագործում է ճարպ, այն էլ անհավատալի էֆեկտիվությամբ։ 
Կոտոգենային սննդակարգը էականորեն իջեցնում է արյան շաքարն ու ինսուլինը։ Այս հանգամանքը կետոնների աճի հետ մեկտեղ բերում են մի շարք առողջական օգուտներ։
Պետք է պահպանել ճարպերի, սպիտակուցների ու ածխաջրերի հետևյալմոտավոր հարաբերակցությունը` 70% ճարպեր, 20% սպիտակուցներ և 10% ածխաջրեր։
Որպես օրենք, անհրաժեշտ է, որ օրեկան ընդունվող աշխաջրերը չգերազանցեն 20-50 գրամը։


Մթերքներ, որոնցից պետք է խուսափել.

Քաղցրեղեն՝ սոդա, մրգային հյութեր, սմուծի, տորթ, պաղպաղակ, կոնֆետ, բոլոր քաղցր ըմպելիքները և այլն։
Ձավարեղեն, օսլաներ, հացամթերք, բրինձ, մակարոնեղեն, և այլն։
Մրգեր. բոլոր մրգերը, բացառությամբ փոքր քանակությամբ հատապտուղների` ելակ, մորի, մոշ և այլն։
Լոբի կամ լոբազգիներ՝ ոլոռ, ոսպ, սիսեռ և այլն։
Արմատային բանջարեղեն և պալար՝ կարտոֆիլ, քաղցր կարտոֆիլ, գազար, բազուկ և այլն։
Ցածր յուղայնությամբ կամ դիետիկ արտադրանքներ՝ ցածր յուղայնությամբ մայոնեզ, աղցանների սոուսներ և համեմունքներ։
Որոշ համեմունքներ կամ սոուսներ որոնք քաղցր բաղադրիչներ են պարունակում՝ խորովածի սոուս, մեղրով սոուսներ, տերիյակի, կետչուպ և այլն։
Անառողջ ճարպեր՝ վերամշակված բուսական յուղեր (այդ թվում արևածաղկի, եգիպտացորենի, այլ սերմերի), մարգարին, մայոնեզ և այլն։
Ածխաջրեր պարունակող ալկոհոլ՝ գարեջուր, կիսաչոր ու քաղցր գինի, լիկյոր, խառը ըմպելիքներ
Շաքարի փոխարինիչ պաունակող «դիետիկ» մթերքներ՝ կոնֆետներ, օշարակներ, պուդինգներ, քաղցրացուցիչներ, աղանդեր և այլն:


Ինչ է կարելի և պետք ուտել.

Մսեղեն՝ կարմիր միս, սթեյք, խոզապուխտ, երշիկ, ապուխտ, հավ և հնդկահավ
Յուղոտ ձկնեղեն՝ սաղմոն, իշխան, թունա, սկումբրիա, թառափ
Ձու
Կարագ և սերուցք՝ խոտով կերակրված անասունի կաթից
Պանիր. չմշակված պանիրներ, ինչպիսիք են չեդար, այծի պանիր, սերուցքային, կապույտ, մոցարելլա, հնեցված պանիրներ
Ընկույզ և սերմեր՝ նուշ, ընկույզ, կտավատի սերմեր, դդմի սերմեր, չիայի սերմեր և այլն։
Առողջարար յուղեր՝ էքստրա կուսական ձիթապտղի ձեթ և ավոկադոյի յուղ, հալած յուղ (կարագից ստացված)
Ավոկադո՝ ամբողջական ավոկադո կամ թարմ պատրաստված գուակամոլե
Ցածր ածխաջրեր պարունակող բանջարեղեն՝ բոլոր կանաչեղենները, լոլիկ, սոխ, պղպեղ, սնկեր և այլն:
Համեմունքներ՝ աղ, պղպեղ, խոտաբույսեր և համեմունքներ

Կարևոր կետ.

Կետոգենային սննդակարգին վարժվելիս կայունանում է մարդու ախորժակը, մարդը սկսում է ավելի ուշ ուշ սովածանալ, վերանում է հաճախ ինչ–որ բան ծամելու փափագը։
Էական լրացուցիչ առողջական օգուտներ են ձեռք բերվում, երբ որ այս դիետան համատեղվում է ինտերվալային ծոմի ու նաև ժամանակ առ ժամանակ պահվող մի քանի օրյա կամ երկարատև ծոմի հետ։
Ինտերվալային ծոմը դա ինտերվալներով սննդից հրաժարվելն է, ամենատարածվածը ամենօրյա ծոմն է, որը յուրաքանչյուր օր տևում է նվազագույնը 16 ժամ։ 
Առավել պրակտիկ տարբերակն է առավոտյան նախաճաշից հրաժարվելը, այսինքն սնվելը սկսվում է կեսօրին,
12–ից հետո, ընթրիքը տեղի է ունենում ամենաուշը 8-ին, և սնունդ չեք ընդունում մինչև հաջորդ օրվա կեսօր ու այդպես շարունակ։
Ծոմի ընթացքում կարելի է խմել առանց հավելումների դառը սուրճ, թեյ, և իհարկե ջուր, խորհուրդ են տրվում հանքային ջրերը, կամ էկեկտրոլիտներվ ու աղերով հավելումները։
Բացի առողջական օգուտներից սա բերում է նաև երկու շատ կարևոր օգուտներ`
1. Տնտեսական` մարդս ազատվում է մի շարք վնասակար, սննդանյութից գրեթե զերծ ուտելիքներ գնելուց, բացի այդ պատրաստելու վրա ավելի քիչ էներգիա է ծախսվում
2. Ժամանակ` Երեք անգամյա սնվելու փոխարեն երկու կամ մեկ անգամյա սնվելու դեպքում սնունդ պատրաստելու կամ հայթայթելու լրացուցիչ ժամանակ չի պահանջվում
Պետք է հաշվի առնել, որ կետոգենային դիետան տարբերվում է ցածր կալորիականությամբ դիետայից, այսինքն այդ դիետայի դեպքում կալորիանրե հաշվել չի պահանջվում, և հակառակը` կալորիաների պակասը չի խրախուսվում։
Կալորիաների մեծ մասը ստացվում են ճարպային սննդից, իսկ ճարպերը նույն ծավալի կամ կշռի դիմաց շատ անգամ ավելի բարձ կալորիաներ են պրունակում և 
արդյունքում մարդս նույն էներգիայի համար ընդունում է ավելի քիչ ծավալի սնունդ։
Շատ կարևոր է ամենօրյա բանջարեղենի ու կանաչեղենի օգտագործումը, համ որպես բջջանյութի, համ էլ վիտամինների աղբյուր։
Նաև անհրաժեշտ է խուսափել հիմնական ուտելու արանքներում պատառներ ու սնեքեր ուտելուց, որով մարսողական համակարգին թույլ չի տրվում հանգստանալ։      
Այն դասական խորհուրդները, թե անհրաժեշտ է հաճախակի ու քիչ–քիչ ուտել, աստիճանաբար հերքվում են ու համարվում են վնասակար։

----------

Enna Adoly (13.03.2022)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Արագ ու կայուն քաշ քցելու համար միանշանակ էֆեկտիվ է, ես էլ եմ ժամանակին դա արել։ Բայց երկարաժամկետ չեմ պլանավորում օգտագործել։ Նախ, մարդ արարածը էվոլյուցիայի ընթացքում միրգ ու բանջարեղեն կերել է, ու դրանցից հրաժարվելու համար երկաթե-բետոնային արգումենտներ են պետք։ Հետո ես ծանր քաշերով վարժություններ եմ անում, ու էդ դեպքում ոնց որ գլյուկոզան խիստ անհրաժեշտ է։ Օրգանիզմն իհարկե ճարպից կարողանում է գլյուկոզա սինթեզել, բայց էս դեպքում կարող է քչություն անել։ Վերջապես Լատվիայի երկար ու մութ ձմեռների պայմաններում թխվածք ուտելը տրամադրություն է բարձրացնում։ Հոգեկան առողջությունը նույնքան կարևոր է որքան ֆիզիկականը։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Էքսլերը սենց *բաժին* ունի դիետաների մասին։

Անդրադարձել ա և իրա իմացած դիետաների տեսակներին, և քաշը կայուն վերահսկելուն։

Ես նոյեմբերից անցել եմ ինտերվալային սովին։ Այսինքն ուտում եմ օրվա ընթացքում 8 ժամվա ինտերվալում (2 կամ 3 անգամ), իսկ մնացած 16 ժամը չեն սնվում։ Շատ կայֆ, հեշտ ու փաստորեն արդյունավետ տարբերակ ա։

----------

Enna Adoly (13.03.2022)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Մի լավ բլոգ խորհուրդ տամ։ Ես այն կովիդի թեմայով եմ գտել, բայց այլ թեմաներով էլ է հեղինակը գրել, այդ թվում հենց կետոգենիկ դիետայի։ Առանց օդի մեջ դատողությունների, զուտ այն, ինչ հետազոտությունները ցույց են տվել։

Ketogenic diet safe and healthy?

----------


## Վիշապ

> Արագ ու կայուն քաշ քցելու համար միանշանակ էֆեկտիվ է, ես էլ եմ ժամանակին դա արել։ Բայց երկարաժամկետ չեմ պլանավորում օգտագործել։ Նախ, մարդ արարածը էվոլյուցիայի ընթացքում միրգ ու բանջարեղեն կերել է, ու դրանցից հրաժարվելու համար երկաթե-բետոնային արգումենտներ են պետք։ Հետո ես ծանր քաշերով վարժություններ եմ անում, ու էդ դեպքում ոնց որ գլյուկոզան խիստ անհրաժեշտ է։ Օրգանիզմն իհարկե ճարպից կարողանում է գլյուկոզա սինթեզել, բայց էս դեպքում կարող է քչություն անել։ Վերջապես Լատվիայի երկար ու մութ ձմեռների պայմաններում թխվածք ուտելը տրամադրություն է բարձրացնում։ Հոգեկան առողջությունը նույնքան կարևոր է որքան ֆիզիկականը։


Կետոյի մեջ բանջարեղենը չի սահմանափակվում, հակառակը` խրախուսվում է: Ածխաջրերի ցածր պարունակությամբ վերգետնյա բանջարեղենի մասին է խոսքը` կանաչեղեն, կաղամբազգիներ, բոլոր թփերն ու ծիլերը, որ կարելի է ուտել։ Մարդ արարածը էվոլյուցիայի ընթացքում մրգերը կերել է սեզոնային, իսկ հիմա տարին 12 ամիս խանութներում խնձոր կա։ Ածխաջրերի մեջ տոկոս պարունակող մրգերի պրոբլեմը ֆրուկտոզն է, որի չափից շատ օգտագործելը բերում է մետաբոլիկ պրոբլեմների, լյարդը ծանրաբեռնելուն, բորբոքումների խթանմանը և այլն։  Սթիվ Ջոբսը «նստած» էր մրգերի ու հյութերի վրա, ու էն աշխարհ գնաց պանկրեասի քաղցքեղից։ Կետոյի բետոնային արգումենտը կետոզ վիճակ ունենալն է, որի համար պահանջվում է սահմանափակել ածխաջրերը։ 
Ինչ վերաբերում է մկաններին, ապա միարժեք չի վայթե։ Մկանների համար բացի գլուկոզից, առողջ նյութափոխանակություն ու հորմոնների բալանս է պետք, որին կետոն նպաստում է։ Կոտոյով բոդիբիլդինգի չեմպիոն կարող ա մի քիչ ավելի դժվար ա դառնալը, բայց լինող ոնց որ լինող ա։
Էս տղան հետաքրքիր վիդեոներ ունի, կետոյի ու ծոմապահության վերաբերյալ.


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*



Տրամադրություն բարձրացնելու վերաբերյալ` նույն կերպ կարելի է արդարացնել ծխելը, կամ մարիխուանան ։Ճ Ես ժամանակին դեպրեսիա ունեի, չնայած իմ սիրելի խմորեղեններն ինձնից անպակաս էին, հիմա շատ ավելի կայուն եմ առանց դրանց։

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Դե հա, չասի մրգերի վրա նստել։ Չափավոր իհարկե։ Ու աշխատում եմ սեզոնային։ Ինչ հատապտուղների սեզոնն ավարտվել է, համարյա չեմ կերել, չնայած խանութում լիքն է՝ եսիմ որտեղից բերած։ Իմ նորման՝ օրը մի խնձոր, կամ մի տանձ, կամ մի նարինջ, կամ մի քանի թուզ, կամ մի 100-150 գրամ հատապտուղ, վոբշմ պատկերացրիր։

Տրամադրության պահով համաձայն եմ, որ նույնն է։ Ու որ խոսք գնած, խմորեղենի հետ հաճախ ռոմ եմ խմում, ընտիր սազում է։ Կայունության կարիք չունեմ, ավստրալիական կայունությունից մինչև կոկորդս կուշտ եմ։

----------

Enna Adoly (13.03.2022)

----------


## Enna Adoly

Երեք ամիս պահել եմ կետոգենային դիետա, երևի կյանքիս մեջ տենց կայուն լավ ինձ չէի զգացել, հատկապես միտքս շատ հստակ էր էդ ընթացքում, սովածություն առհասարակ չէի զգում։ Նիհարել էի հինգ կգ, բայց արդարության համար ասեմ, որ նաև շատ առողջ էի սնվում, շաքարի ի սպառ բացակայություն ու լիքը բանջարեղեն։ Ինչ֊ինչ պատճառներով մսից հրաժարվելուց հետո սկսեց շատ բարդ լինել պահելը։ Հիմա սնվում եմ միջակայքային սովապահության տարբերակով (18/6) կախված ինչ եմ ուտում կարամ լավ կամ միջին ինձ զգամ։ Սկսել եմ նկատել, որ որոշ ուտելիքներից հենց հաստատ վատ են զգում, օրինակ ձեթով֊յուղով տապակած սննդից վատ եմ ինձ զգում, առաջ կաթ էի շատ օգտագործում, որը հիմա չեմ անում, որովհետև խմելուց մի քանի ժամ մինիմում գլուխս մառախուղի մեջ էր լինում։ Հիմա շարունակում եմ հետևել, թե որ ուտելիքներն են հատկապես բալանսից հանում ու փորձում եմ չուտել դրանք, հիմա թարմ սալաթներ կամ շատ քիչ եփած բանջարեղեն եմ փորձում ուտել, բայց հատիկեղենից (օրինակ բրինձ) չեմ կարողանում հրաժարվել։ Քաղցր չուտելը եթե կետոգենային դիետայի ժամանակ շատ հեշտ էր, առանց ջանքի, հիմա բավականին մեծ մարտահրավեր ա։ Մի խոսքով երևի, որ հասանելի լինեին կետոգենային ուտելիքները հաստատ կշարունակեի պահել։

----------

Վիշապ (13.03.2022)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ... Սկսել եմ նկատել, որ որոշ ուտելիքներից հենց հաստատ վատ են զգում, օրինակ ձեթով֊յուղով տապակած սննդից վատ եմ ինձ զգում, առաջ կաթ էի շատ օգտագործում, որը հիմա չեմ անում, որովհետև խմելուց մի քանի ժամ մինիմում գլուխս մառախուղի մեջ էր լինում։ ...


Ռաֆինացված, կամ զտված բոլոր ձեթերը տոքսիկ են։ Բացի այդ, շուկայում անարատ ձիթապտղի ձեթ ճարելն էլ է խնդիր, շատերը կեղծ են ու խառնուրդ։ Անարատ ու հարգի մակնիշի ձիթապտղի ձեթերի վրա գրվում է ձիթապտղի բերքահավաքի տեղն ու ժամանակը։ Անարատ ձիթապտղի ձեթը հաճելի ձիթապտղի համ պիտի ունենա ու դառնահամ, կամ կծվահամ չլինի։ Քանի որ մեծ վերահսկողություն չկա ձեթերի նկատմամբ ու սա հսկայական բիզնես է, ապա տապակայի համար երևի ամենաանվտանգը կարագ, կամ կարագի յուղ օգտագործելն է, չնայած լինում են կեղծ կարագներ (մարգարինային խառնուրդներ և այլն)։ 
Կաթի հիմնական խնդիրը լակտոզն է, կաթնամթերքից առավել անվտանգյն ու օգտակարը բարձր յուղայնությամբ (այսինքն չյուղազրկված) ու առանց հավելումների կեֆիրներն են, հնեցված պանիրները ու թթվասերը։ 
Իմ ուտելիքի գերակշռող մասը բանջերեղենն է, ձուն, յուղով կամ կարագով, այսինքն տարբեր բանջարեղենով ձվածեղը, օրեկան 3–4 ձու, և պանիր, ինչը երևի ամենուրեք հասանելի է։

----------

Enna Adoly (14.03.2022)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> տապակայի համար երևի ամենաանվտանգը կարագ, կամ կարագի յուղ օգտագործելն է


Հա՞ որ։ Կարագը շատ շուտ օքսիդացվում է։ Ես բադի կամ սագի յուղն եմ նախընտրում: Կոկոսինն էլ վատը չի, բայց յուրահատուկ համ ունի, ամեն ճաշատեսակի հետ չէ, որ կսազի։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հա՞ որ։ Կարագը շատ շուտ օքսիդացվում է։ Ես բադի կամ սագի յուղն եմ նախընտրում: Կոկոսինն էլ վատը չի, բայց յուրահատուկ համ ունի, ամեն ճաշատեսակի հետ չէ, որ կսազի։


Կարագի այրման ջերմաստիճանը մոտ է ձեթերի այրմանին, ուստի հարմար է ցածր ու միջին ջերմաստիճաններով տապակելու համար։ 
Ամենաունիվերսալն ու անվնասը երևի կարագի յուղն է, չնայած երկար տարիներ գլուխներս հարթուկել են, որ հագեցած ճարպերը վատ են, խոլեստերինը վատ է և այլն։ Հիմա հակառակ տենդենցն է։

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Իմ նշած բոլոր յուղերը հագեցած են։ Հա, գլուխներս հարթուկել են ու շարունակում են հարթուկել։ Հակառակ տենդենցը քո, իմ ու որոշ այլ նեղ մասսաների մոտ է։ Իսկ ասենք American Heart Association-ը ոչ հագեցած յուղ է վառում։ Այսպես կոչված "established science"-ը շատ դժվար է փոխել։

https://www.heart.org/en/healthy-liv...saturated-fats

----------

Վիշապ (14.03.2022)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Իմ նշած բոլոր յուղերը հագեցած են։ Հա, գլուխներս հարթուկել են ու շարունակում են հարթուկել։ Հակառակ տենդենցը քո, իմ ու որոշ այլ նեղ մասսաների մոտ է։ Իսկ ասենք American Heart Association-ը ոչ հագեցած յուղ է վառում։ Այսպես կոչված "established science"-ը շատ դժվար է փոխել։
> 
> https://www.heart.org/en/healthy-liv...saturated-fats


Էս վերջերս մի գիտնականի ելույթ էի լսում, որը խոսում էր բժշկության մեջ արհեստական բանականության կիրառումների մասին, հարցրի, թե սա կարող է՞ օգնել, որ մի քիչ բժշկությունն անկախանա բիզնեսից, երկար բարակ պատասխանից ենթադրեցի, որ դժվար։ Նահանգներում բժշկությունը առնվազն 15 տարի հետ է ընկած մնացած ոլորտներից, որովհետև ցանկացած ընդունված նորմի փոփոխությունը անցնում է ահռելի պետական բյուրոկրատիայի միջով։ Բայց ինձ թվում է, էս մաֆիոզ համակարգի վերջը յութուբով ու ԱԲ–ով կարող է գալ։

----------

One_Way_Ticket (15.03.2022)

----------

